# Hello



## I love Brian Kinney (Aug 31, 2005)

I have been lurking for quite a while here. This is a womderful site. I'm loving it. My name is Brianna, I am in Cosmetology school. I am from Kelowna, B.C, Canada


----------



## Janice (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Brianna! Welcome.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Brianna!! Glad you decided to de-lurk and join us!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## user2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Brianna and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!

Btw: Sorry for asking this, who is Brian Kinney?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!  I am always happy to see other people here from BC


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2005)

welcome hon!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 2, 2005)

welcome welcome! Glad to have another lovely member added to Specktra! :-D


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------

